

Asset Forfeiture and the Cycle of Electronic Surveillance Funding - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/01/asset-forfeiture-and-cycle-electronic-surveillance-funding

======
tracker1
This is the difference between a slippery slope, and a well lubricated slide.
As effective as it was early on for dealing with drug cartels, it is, was and
has always been wrong...

